# Színdarab angol nyelven



## fweym

I found this review of a play I was in in Budapest and would love to know what it says! I would be very grateful for any help

Színdarab angol nyelven. Sok fotózni való nem volt. De azér’ egy magas barna hajú lány elég sokat kattintott már az elején, pedig jóformán ugyanabba a pozícióba beszélgettek. Egy szemüveges nő/férfi nem tudtam megállapítani hovatartozását beszólt neki egy párszor. Így igen csak meggondoltam mikor fényképezzek.
Például, ilyenkor:
Ennél komolyabban nem provokáltak bennünket. Ja, azt diszkréten nem fotóztam amikor a barna lány megfogta a szőke mellét. Vagy amikor…, nem, nem olyan nem volt. (tényleg!)
Újra kinn a szabadban.
Iszonyú tömeg a szabadtéri színpadnál. Emberek csordulnak le a dombról.
Ez a látvány fogadott bennünket:

Or here's the whole site:
http://kni.bujj.be/?tag=millenaris

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kuvasz

_Play in English. There wasn't much to take photos of. But a tall brown girl took quite a few right at the beginning, even though they were talking in pretty much the same position. A man or woman (couldn't decide ) made a few slights towards her. So I hesitated about when to take pictures.
For example:

We weren't provoked more than that. I was discrete enough not to take pictures when the brown haired girl touched the blonde's breast. Or that other scene when... no, that didn't happen (honestly).
Out in the open once again.
Huge crowd at the stage. People tumbling down the hill.
We were greeted by this:_

Not the best Hungarian so I changed the sentences in a few places. I couldn't link the pics or the address for a neat post because my postcount isn't enough...


----------

